# connexion mac <--> serveur Windows (pour partage fichiers)



## Yumisan (11 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour !

Voila, j'aurais besoin de votre aide. Je m'explique :
je dispose d'un serveur Windows sur un domaine active directory qui partage plusieurs répertoires et j'aimerais y avoir accès avec mon mac via l'airport... mais pour l'instant ben ... c'est l'échec !
Si quelqu'un saurait faire ça ou du moins aurait des pistes sur comment faire....

Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## Original-VLM (12 Septembre 2005)

Normallement, si tes dossiers sont partagées avec les bonnes autorisations sur ton Windows, y a aucune raison que tu ne les vois pas sur ton Mac.
Comment procèdes tu pour t'y connecter?


----------



## Yumisan (12 Septembre 2005)

En fait j'ai donc un routeur modem qui fournit Internet a tous les ordinateurs. Les Windows sont reliés en ethernet et mon mac en airport.

J'essaye d'aller dans Network pour trouver mon serveur Windows, mais je n'arrive pas a voir mes dossiers partagés (que par contre je visualise sur les autres PC)


----------



## meskh (12 Septembre 2005)

Et si tu ping ton serveur a partir du Mac, elle dit quoi ta pomme ?


----------



## Original-VLM (13 Septembre 2005)

Yumisan a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'ai donc un routeur modem qui fournit Internet a tous les ordinateurs. Les Windows sont reliés en ethernet et mon mac en airport.
> 
> J'essaye d'aller dans Network pour trouver mon serveur Windows, mais je n'arrive pas a voir mes dossiers partagés (que par contre je visualise sur les autres PC)



Normallement ton server Windows partage les dossiers avec des droits. Chacun des utilisateurs a des droits particuliers. Est ce que tu te log sur le Mac lorsque tu essayes d'accéder a ton server? Car si tu ne te log pas, peut être que le server ne sait pas quels droits donner, et donc par défaut il ne donne rien?


----------

